# How do you store your infused cigars?



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

I want to try Java and the Tabak but I don't want to put them in my main humidors. I'm guessing you guys have a separate humi for them. Do you put all flavors of infused cigars in one humi or if you like several different flavors do you have a humi for each? I was thinking of picking up a humi jar for this purpose.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Most real cigar guys who imbibe in flavored cigars use a separate storage vessel for them.

I'm not sure why anyone would actually stockpile/warehouse these, as they do not improve over time and best smoked ROTT. 

Just buy one and smoke it.

Where you been shootin' lately?


----------



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Most real cigar guys who imbibe in flavored cigars use a separate storage vessel for them.
> 
> I'm not sure why anyone would actually stockpile/warehouse these, as they do not improve over time and best smoked ROTT.
> 
> Just buy one and smoke it.


10-4

I just thought if somebody liked them they would buy a box of them but store them separately. I was just curious about them for friends as I've had a few of them and wasn't really impressed when I got a better taste from un-infused cigars.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Steel1212 said:


> 10-4
> 
> I just thought if somebody liked them they would buy a box of them but store them separately. I was just curious about them for friends as I've had a few of them and wasn't really impressed when I got a better taste from un-infused cigars.


Since introduced, infused cigars have always been novelty items. They're intended for the non-cigar smoker. Most are consumed at frat parties and by drunk chicks. It's a way to introduce a cigarette smoker, or non-smoker to the world of cigars, but there is NO doubt that non-infused cigars are far superior.

That said, there's the practice of "home-infusing". This is where you take a real cigar and place it in a humidor with your spirit of choice. The most popular is Bourbon, followed closely by Cognac. This practice was very popular during most of the 20th century. It produces a far better tasting result than factory infused examples of today.


----------



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Since introduced, infused cigars have always been novelty items. They're intended for the non-cigar smoker. Most are consumed at frat parties and by drunk chicks. It's a way to introduce a cigarette smoker, or non-smoker to the world of cigars, but there is NO doubt that non-infused cigars are far superior.
> 
> That said, there's the practice of "home-infusing". This is where you take a real cigar and place it in a humidor with your spirit of choice. The most popular is Bourbon, followed closely by Cognac. This practice was very popular during most of the 20th century. It produces a far better tasting result than factory infused examples of today.


Now coming from Kentucky that sounds like the ticket! The hard part would be to pick which bourbon I wanted to use! Hmmm how long does that take?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> I'm not sure why anyone would actually stockpile/warehouse these, as they do not improve over time and best smoked ROTT.
> 
> Just buy one and smoke it.


Excellent statement. I wouldn't waste my time on a humidor for these anymore. Get a tuperdor, and buy a few. Then you won't be out alot of money and a humidor if you don't like them. 
The Tabak is probly the only infused cigar I will smoke. Its a more natural flavor to me than the potpori the others have.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Steel1212 said:


> Now coming from Kentucky that sounds like the ticket! The hard part would be to pick which bourbon I wanted to use! Hmmm how long does that take?


I don't have a lot of experience with this, just one old mentor who used to do it.

Once he had the small humidor seasoned with small batch bourbon, he'd put about 20 Montecristos in it for 9mos to a year. I'm not a bourbon guy, but they tasted very good.

Since alcohol evaporates a lot faster than water, you don't want to leave bourbon in the humidor. It produces soggy cigars. My friend told me he used put a couple of drops on bourbon in his humidifier, along with the distilled water.

By the time I knew they guy, that humidor was so permeated with bourbon essence, all he did was put a short shot in about once a year for a few weeks to maintain the aroma.


----------



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> I don't have a lot of experience with this, just one old mentor who used to do it.
> 
> Once he had the small humidor seasoned with small batch bourbon, he'd put about 20 Montecristos in it for 9mos to a year. I'm not a bourbon guy, but they tasted very good.
> 
> ...


So season it with bourbon, then just a couple drops when I add water....hmmm I wonder what 107 proof bourbon will do to beads :suspicious:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Steel1212 said:


> I want to try Java and the Tabak but I don't want to put them in my main humidors. I'm guessing you guys have a separate humi for them. Do you put all flavors of infused cigars in one humi or if you like several different flavors do you have a humi for each? I was thinking of picking up a humi jar for this purpose.


Common sense would dictate storing them separately unless you want the aromas/ flavors to mingle.:fear::horn:


----------



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Common sense would dictate storing them separately unless you want the aromas/ flavors to mingle.:fear::horn:


Obviously :mrgreen: I was just curious if you put it in another humidor or a jar or something else.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Steel1212 said:


> Obviously :mrgreen: I was just curious if you put it in another humidor or a jar or something else.


Great question i meant no offense by my answer.
It was the first thought that came to my head.
As i have never smoked nor stored flavored cigars.
But i do know they contaminate anything they are close too.eace:


----------



## quantim0 (Jan 29, 2010)

My wife will partake in an Acid now and again, so I usually keep a few on hand. I just keep them in a Tupperware with a few ozs of beads. Luckily 90% of her smoking is real cigars, so I don't have to deal with them too much.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I would try one of those mason jar type humis:

Tinderbox.com - Cigar Jar Humidor - Cigar Accessories


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I have never had any great amount of infused cigars but the last ones I had I put in a zip loc, humidified, bubble wrapped and boxed. They were then, after a long journey, stored in someone elses humi! :mrgreen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I have never had any great amount of infused cigars but the last ones I had I put in a zip loc, humidified, bubble wrapped and boxed. They were then, after a long journey, stored in someone elses humi! :mrgreen:


Bill Clinton had a whole load of Monica infused stogies if memory serves me correct!:mrgreen:
I wonder if he stored them separately!


----------



## Jeep (Jul 7, 2010)

Keep them in an extra cigar box with a small cigar shaped humidor in there. No need to keep them in your humidor.


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bill Clinton had a whole load of Monica infused stogies if memory serves me correct!:mrgreen:
> I wonder if he stored them separately!


well played sir !


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I like those jar type humis. It would be a real distinction between your regular ones. There would be no doubt that something "was amiss about this jar".


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I know a guy who has several of the humi jars. He keeps flavored/infused smokes in them. One jar for each different flavor. He does this because he does a lot of entertaining at his home and it gives the ladies and non-smokers an opportunity to smoke something if they want to but don't want a regular cigar.

I would say go with a humi jar. :tu


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

As well as my 2 desktop Humis, i have 2 humi jars which i use one for infused cigars and one for pipe tobacco, as for my desktops i keep light leaf cigars in one and maduros in the other.


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a humi set aside for all my flavored/infused cigars, and I keep them in the cello to keep from transferring flavors as much as possible (Acids, DE Naturals, CAO Flavors, etc.). I think I will try the jar idea out though because I would like to use the humi designated for this to store other cigars in. 

Not to hijack this thread, but does anyone have any experience with reusing a humi after its had flavored/infused cigars in it. I have had these types of cigars in this humi for about a year now. Is it ruined, or is it possible to get the aroma out of it so I can eventually use it again for normal cigars?


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Seminole said:


> I have a humi set aside for all my flavored/infused cigars, and I keep them in the cello to keep from transferring flavors as much as possible (Acids, DE Naturals, CAO Flavors, etc.). I think I will try the jar idea out though because I would like to use the humi designated for this to store other cigars in.
> 
> Not to hijack this thread, but does anyone have any experience with reusing a humi after its had flavored/infused cigars in it. I have had these types of cigars in this humi for about a year now. Is it ruined, or is it possible to get the aroma out of it so I can eventually use it again for normal cigars?


 i have used a humi (desktop) before using Humi jars, all i did was leave it in the gaden all day open, before bringing it back inside, close it up put my hydro and beads back in, wait till the RH was back to normal.. I never had any problems with cross contamination of flavours at all.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

I keep the flavor infused cigars in the cello and separate from the rest of my stash.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a seperate humi that I keep my daily morning Coffee infused cigars in and don't have a problem with storing other Coffee/Mocha/Chocolate infused cigars in with them. Don't really care for the fruity/herbal infused cigars, but if I did, I would keep them separate.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Some people don't respect cigars. Some people don't care about the work that goes into cigars. It is especially sad when these people happen to sell cigars.

I walked into a B&M on the way home from a sales meeting in Houston today that happened to be in my friend's part of town. He is in need of a good B&M so I dropped in to have a look before I recommended it. I'm glad I did. I walked into the humidor to be greeted with the mixed smells of cherry, berry, and real cigars. When I opened up a tubo to smell the cigar, I could not smell it because the entire humidor was overwhelmed with the smell of the flavored cigars, which the owner kept front-and-center.

I can only hope that the cigars were not all _guilty by association_.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

I unfortunately have most of them with the rest of my cigar's, trying to save for a nice humidor.


----------



## Tubesaddict (May 13, 2010)

Steel, give the Drew Estate Natural a try. I liked it a lot better than the Tabak simply because there isn't as much sweetness on the wrapper. Good chocolate/espresso aroma and taste. Goes good with a coffee.


----------



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

Tubesaddict said:


> Steel, give the Drew Estate Natural a try. I liked it a lot better than the Tabak simply because there isn't as much sweetness on the wrapper. Good chocolate/espresso aroma and taste. Goes good with a coffee.


which size, each one is different.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> :mrgreen:


point taken :whip:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Steel1212 said:


> point taken :whip:


LOL Just razzin ya a bit. Smoke what you like and like what you smoke brother.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I started off smoking ACID's... I have now converted to "real cigars" but partake in a few ACID's every once in a while. I have about 10 in a small ACID Humi I got from CI for cheap. The rest of my stash is in 2 other humis in another room...:ss


----------



## ke4mcl (Jun 17, 2010)

i store infused in a separate little humi. one of those 30 cigar deals for $20.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I may be unusual in this respect. I used to store my kubas and other infused cigars, in separate small humidors. 
Now I like aromas of various kinds, so I have found myself actually mixing some of my infused or flavoured cigars, amongst some of my other cigars. I have my own rules on which ones with which. 
It kind of gives a pick me up to certain cigars. For example my chateu reals, which is an excellent inexpensive cigar, I found blends well with the cao kama sutra. So I will have a humi, with 40 chateu reals, with 10 petite caos of this nature. 
My drew coffee infused, I will put in with any cigar I have, as I feel it adds an interest to most other cigars. They really smell the humidor up more then the actual cigar. 
I may be the exception to the normal rule on puff, but then I fly my own way. LOL. The acids are the only ones which stay separate (except for my travel humidor) because of an oily floral scent that they have, and I think in my opinion, that flavor and smell is an entity upon itself. 
And of course my r.p.s stay by themselves. A good steak doesnt need bbq sauce or ketcup if its prepared right. 

Jerry


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't smoke infused cigars much at all, but a co-worker is developing an interest, and she and I have been having lunch and a flavored cigar every couple of weeks or so. I've been just keeping them in one of those thick ziplocks that cigars.com sends 5ers in, with a small humidity pack thrown in.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

My current humidor setup is one 20 desktop and a tubodor w/ cigar boxes in it. Currently the acids are in the tubodor but I a diff box, I just keep them cellophaned. I'm tempted to make the desktop humi my flavoured one and keep all the "real" cigars in the tubodor. I'm just lazy atm.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> :mrgreen:


Beat me to it.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Donnie, Where'd you find my humi? I thought I left it on the curb last week!

On topic, I have a luch box sized coolerdor that I keep the one 6 pack of flavored cigars I bought. It seems to work fine for me.


----------



## hank_612 (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a place in my bathroom just for infused cigars. I wrap them in TP, put them in, close the lid and pull the little lever. I am not sure what it is called but is says Koehler on it.


----------

